# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Μαυροκόκκινα καναρίνια.

## piranhas2

καλησπερα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω , τα μαυροπκοκκινα καναρινια δεν τρωνε χρωμα για να παρουν αυτο το εντονο κοκκινο????μου ειπαν οτι δεν χρειαζονται χρωστικες...........

ειναι δυνατον χωρις χρωστικες να ειναι ετσι???

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...3D%3B600%3B399

----------


## δημητρα

παιρνουν χρωστικες, ενας μελος και φιλος μας ασχολειται με την συγκεκριμενη ρατσα, αμα μπει θα σου λυσει καθε απορια.

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη τρωνε και παρατρωνε οπως ολα τα κοκκινα καναρινια,ολο το χρονο

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστώ πολυ αν δεν φανε τι χρωμα θα εχουν ??? μπορειτε να μου βαλετε καποια φωτο??θελω να παρω ενα ζευγαρι αλλα δεν θελω να μπλεξω με χρωστικες.......

----------


## panos70

αν δεν τους δωσεις χρωστικες τοτε θα εχεις ενα μαυρογκρι ζευγαρι

----------


## panos70

ειχα πριν δυο τρια χρονια 2 ζευγαρια ,και παρολο που τους εδινα χρωστικη(αλλα την ελαφρια) δεν ειχαν κοκκινισει στον βαθμο που επρεπε και  φαινοταν λιγο το κοκκινο,οποτε πρεπει να τα δινεις την δυνατη  χρωστικη αν θελεις να τα βλεπεις οπως ειναι στις φωτογραφιες (και τους φυσικους τροπους ξεχασε τους δεν θα  φαινεται καθολου το κοκκινο)

----------


## Peri27

με τους φυσικους τροπους δεν μπορεις να πετυχεις ενα αποτελεσμα  εκθεσιακου βαθμου , αλλα μπορεις καλλιστα νε πετυχεις ενα ελαθρυ  κοκκκινο , πορτοκαλι θα το ελεγα. που μπορει να ικανοποιει πληρως εσενα

αυτα  τα πουλια που βλεπεις στις φωτογραφιες ειναι με χρωστικες..  και με φυσικους τροπους δεν μπορεις να το πετυχεις τοσο ''βαθυ'' το  χρωμα

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βασίλη παίρνουν και παραπαίρνουν . Αυτά είναι λόγια της λογικής " δεν λέμε όλη την αλήθεια ...κλπ " ,στο τέλος όμως γυρίζει μπούμερανγκ και το αποτέλεσμα στο μυαλό του συνομιλητή είναι το εξής  " μια σταγόνα ψέμα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ... στράφι " ...  Τώρα η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν μπορείς να έχεις τέτοιας έντασης χρώμα χωρίς  " βοήθεια " και εκεί αρχίζεις να συμπαθείς την ειλικρίνεια του φίλου που στα λέει ...

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη το εντονο κοκκινο μπορουν να το παρουν μονο απο χρωστικες.........

με διαφορες συνταγες ομως οπως πιπερια φλωρινης , πατζαρι , καροτο  μπορεις να εχει ενα ωραιο ζωντανο πορτοκαλι.

----------


## piranhas2

ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις απαντήσεις , δεν θελω να μπλέξω με χωστικες και τετοια......

κατι αλλο να ρωτήσω φυτικη χρωστική καροτονινη που μπορω να βρω ????   ειναι για εναν φιλο μου

----------

